#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > JEE- Mains - Advance 2016 Discussion Zone >  >  JEE-mains 2016 How to download processing Fee Challan

## amos.0119

Joint Seat Allocation Authority, JoSAA 2016 has already started the allotment of seat of the Joint Entrance exam 
2019, and the result of the fifth allotment of seat has declared by JoSAA 2016.

For the academic year 2016-17 92 institutes are taking part in the Joint entrance exam, which includes 22 IITs, ISM, 31 NITs, 20 IIITs and 18 Other-Government Funded Technical Institutes (Other-GFTIs).

The following is the step to download processing Fee Challan

1. Candidate to open the link
https://www.onlinesbi.com/prelogin/i...?corpID=647703

2. CLICK check Box to PROCEED for payment in I have read and accepted the terms and conditions.

3. Select Payment Category as PROCESSING FEE (NON REFUNABLE)

4. Enter JEE MAIN ROLL NUMBER in the box

5. Then Submit 

6. Please enter your Name, Date of Birth & Mobile Number, and Image Text. In the blank box

7. Proceed SUBMIT button

8. Verify details and confirm this transaction after Clicking the CONFIRM button

9. Choose OTHER PAYMENT MODES – SBI BRANCH

10. Proceed the ARROW mark for further information

11. Payment details captured successfully.

12. Please print & submit the Pre Acknowledgement Payment form to the SBI Branch for Payment

13. Click here to save the Pre-Acknowledgement Form in PDF





  Similar Threads: JEE-Mains 2016 Download Provisional Admission Letter JEE-Mains 2016 Releases Ranking JEE Mains 2016 Solved Paper JEE Mains 2016 official answer key JEE Mains-Advance 2016 Registration and Notification

----------

